
How Intellectual Property Destroyed Men’s Shaving (2012) - seliopou
http://makkai.com/2012/04/how-intellectual-property-destroyed-mens-shaving/
======
marksi
Fail on history: It wasn't the Sensor in 1990 that introduced the 2 blade
cartridge, it was the TRACII in 1973, followed by Atra, and then Sensor.
Meanwhile, Shick had their own inventions, such as the Tracer.

Further, IP was such an issue that it caused King Camp Gillette to lose
control of the company because his competitor held the patent to his newly
invented blades. It was going to be settled by buying the competitor and
giving the competitor's founder non-voting shares, but it came out in due
diligence that Gillette had been over reporting profits. American Safety Razor
executed a reverse takeover and kicked Gillette out... and it all began with
an IP failure over blades.

------
RUG3Y
I've been using DE razors for 5 years or so. I have a very thick beard, the DE
razors are so much nicer on my face. Buying blades bulk on Amazon, they're
about 2 cents apiece.

